# Image rognée sur écran externe en 1080p



## Bennn (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, tout d'abord je tiens à signaler que j'ai beaucoup cherché (sur ce forum et d'autres) avant de poster.

Je souhaiterai m'acheter un écran externe pour mon mbp 15" mid 2009 (avec les cartes GeForce 9400M et GeForce 9600M GT) genre celui ci ou celui là je sais pas encore.

Le problème c'est que j'ai déjà essayé de relier mon mbp à mon téléviseur Sony via un adaptateur mini-display/hdmi et quoi que je fasse j'obtiens une image rognée sur les 4 côtés de l'écran. Je suppose que celà est du au fait que le format du mbp est 16:10 contrairement à la tv qui est au 16:9. 
J'ai donc peur que le problème se répète sur l'écran externe vu que 90% des écrans externe disponibles sur le marché sont en 1920/1080.

Comment puis-je faire pour remédier à cela? Est-ce qu'en utilisant le port DVi ou VGA çà poserait le même problème?


J'espère m'être bien fais comprendre et je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## nifex (27 Septembre 2011)

J'ai aussi ce problème et j'ai une TV Grundig HD (720 et pas 1080), je pensais que ca venais de la résolution, mais si tu as aussi ce problème en full hd, alors est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment savoir quel TV acheter pour ne pas avoir ce problème ?

je précise que je suis connecté avec l'adaptateur Apple HDMI > DVI et après DVI > VGA


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bennn a dit:


> J'espère m'être bien fais comprendre



Pas du tout ? 

De quelle image parles tu ? La résolution d'un écran externe est différente de celle de l'écran interne, donc les images qu'il affiche il les affiche dans sa propre résolution, d'où mon incompréhension !

nifex, ton problème est différent, un téléviseur n'est pas un moniteur, et les résolutions qu'il autorise peuvent être différentes, notamment s'il utilise une interface VGA.

Mon moniteur Apple Cinema Display de 20 pouces (l'ancien modèle en plastique transparent) affiche sans ciller 1680x1050, alors que mon téléviseur de 26 pouces (720p aussi) en est parfaitement incapable, il plafonne à 1280x720.


----------



## Bennn (28 Septembre 2011)

En fait je veux m'acheter un moniteur externe (j'en ai pas encore un sous la main).
Par contre j'ai une télé hd que j'ai relié au mbp en hdmi; j'ai bien réglé 1080p dans les préférences système > Moniteurs > Sony TV. Mais quand je fais cela, l'image *sur la télé* est rognée sur les côtés, c'est-à-dire que je ne vois pas la barre de menu en haut, les 3/4 du dock en bas...

A la limite je me fiche de ce problème sur la télé (sauf pour nifex qui semble avoir ce soucis), ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de savoir si quand j'aurai acheté mon moniteur externe (en 1920/1080), est-ce que l'image sera aussi rognée? Est-ce que l'utilisation d'un autre câble type vga ou dvi réglera le problème? Est-ce qu'un moniteur externe est différent d'une télé et je n'aurais aucun problème?

J'espère m'être bien fais comprendre, une seconde fois...


----------



## edd72 (28 Septembre 2011)

Tu n'auras pas ce problème sur un moniteur d'ordinateur.

Et si c'était le cas (mais ça ne le sera pas), un miniDP->DVI règlera le problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bennn a dit:


> Par contre j'ai une télé hd que j'ai relié au mbp en hdmi; j'ai bien réglé 1080p dans les préférences système > Moniteurs > Sony TV. Mais quand je fais cela, l'image *sur la télé* est rognée sur les côtés, c'est-à-dire que je ne vois pas la barre de menu en haut, les 3/4 du dock en bas...



Tu es bien en "bureau étendu", là ? parce qu'en recopie vidéo, évidemment tu as obligatoirement la même réso que sur l'écran interne, ce qui ne convient pas à un moniteur ou une télé ayant une proportion d'écran différente !


----------



## Bennn (28 Septembre 2011)

Ca me le faisait aussi bien en recopie video qu'avec l'écran du macbook fermé. Par contre en bureau étendu je crois que ça le faisait aussi mais c'était moins flagrant vu qu'il n'affiche ni le dock ni la barre de menu. 

Je suis tombé sur ce fil et apparemment les problèmes serait dûs à l'utilisation du HDMI. Je vais donc acheter un adaptateur dvi comme me le conseille edd72.

Me voilà rassuré 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bennn a dit:


> Ca me le faisait aussi bien en recopie video qu'avec l'écran du macbook fermé. Par contre en bureau étendu je crois que ça le faisait aussi mais c'était moins flagrant vu qu'il n'affiche ni le dock ni la barre de menu. .



En bureau étendu, tu choisis la réso de chaque écran (et tu mets dock et barre de menu là où tu veux, il te suffit  de déplacer le symbole de la barre de menu dans préférences système -> Moniteur), donc pour que ça ne te le fasse pas, il te suffit de choisir une réso 16/9 sur l'écran 16/9 !


----------

